# IRVING TX, Melusa- Female 3 years old- RESCUE ONLY



## reiner (Jan 29, 2004)

**not sure why she will only be released to a rescue only **

Irving Animal Shelter 4140 Valley View Lane Irving, TX 75038 Phone-972-721-2256 or 972-721-2259 Animal Shelter Hours 11 a.m. to 6 p.m. Tuesday–Friday 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Saturday Closed Sundays, Mondays and city holidays To rescue a dog while the shelter i...s closed, you must call the hotline at 972-721-3597 and leave a voicemail with your information and the animals name and ID number. You also need to e-mail the same information to the shelter supervisor, Laura, at [email protected] Adoption fee-$100 (includes vaccinations, heartworm test, spay/neuter or $50 voucher, microchipping, and 30 days pet insurance) If you are LOCAL and want to adopt, please click this link to read how: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=163006030399465 If you are NOT local and want to adopt, please click here to read how: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=163008940399174 For transport options, please click here: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=163011797065555See More
By: Urgent Animals at the Irving Animal Shelter



****MOST LIKELY TO BE EUTH**
CAME IN WITH KAISER: THEY GET ALONG
WITH EACH OTHER, BUT NOT OTHER
DOGS**RESCUE ONLY: HAVE TIL 3/28



NAME: Melusa
CAGE NO: stray area
ANIMAL ID: 08920390
BREED: GSD
SEX: female
EST. AGE: 3 years
EST. WEIGHT: 75 lbs 
HEALTH: appears healthy
TEMPERAMENT: friendly
ADDITIONAL INFO: stray
AVAILABLE DATE: 3/24


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Pretty Girl...Bump!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any news on this girl and her buddy? Since they are rescue only they aren't on the shelter list........
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

